# broadheads for a light bow



## JD252438 (Feb 3, 2010)

I am new to bow hunting and am not shure what broadhead to shoot for deer. I am shooting 43-45 pounds with carbon express thunderstorm hunters. I have a pack of 100 grain muzzy mx-3's and a pack of 90 grain 2 blade cut on contact broadheads. I will be hunting for deer. I will not be hunting until the october 23 so i have time. but i am having trouble getting the muzzys tuned but i am worried about not getting a good blood trail with the 1 1/8 inch cut on contact two blades. can anyone help me?


----------



## badjedi (Apr 30, 2008)

What kind of tuning trouble are you having with the muzzy's? You shouldn't have any trouble killing a deer with either broadhead, but if you are concerned about the amount of penetration, then use the 2 blade broadheads. With a proper shot placement, you don't need to be worried about the blood trail.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

Generally with a lighter draw weight you will get better penetration with a two blade cut-on-contact broadhead. As badjedi said, either will work but my preference would be the two blade.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Both are good choices for you draw weight. Check out the G5 monotecs CS 100gr.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Plenty enough poundage to kill a whitetail. 
Proper shot placement is the key. 
My daughter shoots 100gr. G5 Montec with a little less than you are pulling and they group great 10 to 20 yards. 

Good Luck and keep shooting


----------



## JD252438 (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks for the help the problems i am having with the muzzys are they dont group good. i can put arrows in a 3 inch group with field points and the cut on contacts but i will be lucky to get a 10 inch group with the muzzys


----------



## badjedi (Apr 30, 2008)

JD252438 said:


> thanks for the help the problems i am having with the muzzys are they dont group good. i can put arrows in a 3 inch group with field points and the cut on contacts but i will be lucky to get a 10 inch group with the muzzys


Are your vanes right helical or offset? That will make a difference on how well the vanes will steer the broadheads. Are your field tips 100 or 90 grains? If you're using 90 grain field tips, the extra weight of the muzzy's might be just enough to throw it off. Have you check your FOC?


----------



## JD252438 (Feb 3, 2010)

i am just shooting normal vanes that are straight. Im shooting 100 grains and am having trouble getting the muzzys to group but i can group field points at 25 yards 3 inches


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

There could be a lot of reasons. To start is spine of the arrow, second is the spin of the arrow with the bh on the end, torquing the bow. Trying to help would be better if you give us all the details of what you have and length of arrows, spine and make.
Your bow is not in tune, but easy to fix!


----------



## JD252438 (Feb 3, 2010)

im shooting a jennings micro carbon extreme with Carbon express Thunderstorm hunters 8.3 grains per inch, spine is 0.499" and diameter is 0.285 Mt draw lenght is 26 or 28 inches (the writing is worn off) i hope that helps.


----------

